# pharma grade hgh vs UG



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi,

I'm so bored of all these post about hgh. Some swear only with pharma grade like "Pharma is pharma, all these chinese crap are garbage and are full of ghrp, save your money"

some say "I don't see any difference between a good hyg or genetech"

some say "stay away from ug, good ug don't exist, hgh is expensive to produce, what do you think ? you'll have good hgh for £2/ui ?"

Son what's the point ? and what do you think about that @Pscarb ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i think genuine GH is genuine GH the only difference between UG GH and Pharma is quality of raw but that doesn't mean you need twice as much UG to compare to Pharma as 4iu of GH is 4iu of GH...

the problem you have with Chinese UG GH is quality of raws, cheap is cheap for a reason........plus you wont see any difference between genuine Hyge and Genetech as they are both chinese UG products, anything that comes in 100iu is essentially generic GH

some generic chinese GH is GHRP or worse but normally these are relabelled from a UG lab etc......

you cannot buy decent GH for less than a pound an iu.......

you cannot beat Pharma GH this is fact,


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> i think genuine GH is genuine GH the only difference between UG GH and Pharma is quality of raw but that doesn't mean you need twice as much UG to compare to Pharma as 4iu of GH is 4iu of GH...
> 
> the problem you have with Chinese UG GH is quality of raws, cheap is cheap for a reason........plus you wont see any difference between genuine Hyge and Genetech as they are both chinese UG products, anything that comes in 100iu is essentially generic GH
> 
> ...


 Thanks a lot for you reply @Pscarb

Do you think using a good UG rHgh can worth the cost beside a pharma hgh? Like genetech hgh or hyg for example.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if its GH then its GH so it is worth the cost in my opinion if your physique is at the point that it will be useful


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> if its GH then its GH so it is worth the cost in my opinion if your physique is at the point that it will be useful


I just think most use gh before they need it and have not perfected diet yet!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dave_shorts said:


> Pscarb said:
> 
> 
> > if its GH then its GH so it is worth the cost in my opinion if your physique is at the point that it will be useful
> ...


Diet is not hugely important for GH to work (depending on goal) but agree with people who use it far to early, in my opinion you should build a good muscle base before even considering it


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> Dave_shorts said:
> 
> 
> > Pscarb said:
> ...


 Yeah that's more what I was getting at!! Although the same could be said for all IPEDs etc


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i think genuine GH is genuine GH the only difference between UG GH and Pharma is quality of raw but that doesn't mean you need twice as much UG to compare to Pharma as 4iu of GH is 4iu of GH...
> 
> the problem you have with Chinese UG GH is quality of raws, cheap is cheap for a reason........plus you wont see any difference between genuine Hyge and Genetech as they are both chinese UG products, anything that comes in 100iu is essentially generic GH
> 
> ...


 how do you rate or what do you think on anasomone?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Oscars said:


> how do you rate or what do you think on anasomone?


 I realise you're directing this question at pscarb, but I am currently running ansomone and I love the stuff.

It's legit eastern pharma, but considerably cheaper than western pharma hgh.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Oscars said:


> how do you rate or what do you think on anasomone?


 if genuine then it is a good brand, as Simon has pointed out it is genuine eastern pharma grade, Ansomone was slated many many years ago by the makers and sellers of Jintropin claiming it was 192aa not 191aa they never provided any proof for this but it harmed Ansomone sales......

i have a lab test from back then showing it is actually 191aa....i like the brand although it is not as clean as western pharma GH (if you have used both you would understand)


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> if genuine then it is a good brand, as Simon has pointed out it is genuine eastern pharma grade, Ansomone was slated many many years ago by the makers and sellers of Jintropin claiming it was 192aa not 191aa they never provided any proof for this but it harmed Ansomone sales......
> 
> i have a lab test from back then showing it is actually 191aa....i like the brand although it is not as clean as western pharma GH (if you have used both you would understand)


 thanks for the reply, much appreciated

what ive tried to do is run everything for 3 months and then settle on a brand and run that throughout

ive tried hyge, genetech, pfizer, jin and riptropin but personally i think or should i say feel that the ansomone is near the geno pens and justifiable money wise to run although only just!

the differnce between the pens and and anasomone and the generics are night and day imo

i think im going to settle on 5iu eod of anasomone this year and see what happens


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

Simon 88 said:


> I realise you're directing this question at pscarb, but I am currently running ansomone and I love the stuff.
> 
> It's legit eastern pharma, but considerably cheaper than western pharma hgh.


 i think this will be the one for me..........the generics just dont compare and the pens are just too exspensive for my blood lol


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Oscars said:


> i think this will be the one for me..........the generics just dont compare and the pens are just too exspensive for my blood lol


 Give it a try, there a several tell tell signs to tell its legit stuff. if you go on the ankebio website it tells you what to look for, physically and then there is the side effects which should become apparent.


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

Simon 88 said:


> Give it a try, there a several tell tell signs to tell its legit stuff. if you go on the ankebio website it tells you what to look for, physically and then there is the side effects which should become apparent.


 all mine have checked out legit so looking forward to a good cycle 

thinking of 5iu eod or i might do 3.3iu a day


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Oscars said:


> all mine have checked out legit so looking forward to a good cycle
> 
> thinking of 5iu eod or i might do 3.3iu a day


 You got the blue box, 100ius?

I use the 40iu's reds currently.


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

Simon 88 said:


> You got the blue box, 100ius?
> 
> I use the 40iu's reds currently.


 yes mate, had the reds before


----------

